# Burns dog food



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone use Burns?!?!

We have been going to puppy class and the instructor asked us which food Bo was on (Royal Canin) as that's what she came on and the vet said it was a good food.

so long story short the instructor said Bo was a little hyper and couldn't concentrate and should try a food without maize.

What do you guys think?!?!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My dog trainer said the same - rudi was on barking heads and she was crazy - I changed out of curiosity with barking heads still there incase it made no difference and she is a different dog - she changed four weeks ago and so much easier - we have the fish and brown rice and it's brilliant - she eats al her meals which she was not doing before  xxx


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Ive been trying to change Alvy from Barking Heads to Burns because he scratches a lot and I was told that Burns is good for stopping this but he doesnt seem to like the Burns food. Ive been doing it gradually and he only eats the Barking Heads kibble and leaves the Burns. Im in two minds now because I dont want him to start being fussy and I would rather give him something he enjoys.


----------



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

Its just a nightmare, everyone tells you different from dog trainers to vets etc etc!

I guess their is no right or wrong answer maybe trust trail and error!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have noticed a lot of breeders use fish4dogs. I'm keeping my puppy on it. I have researched it and it's apparently great for the skin and coat and joints as it is full of fish oils! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I use Burns for my mini as she had very flaky itchy skin. It's made a big difference to her, but when Max comes to live with us I may aim to get them both on fish4dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This may help.

http://www.best-dog-food-review.com/68005/index.html


----------

